# How would you handle it?



## The Horned Toad (Jan 6, 2015)

Went on a hunting trip with a couple of guys and it was slim pickings on birds.  I don't believe they could find a flock of decoys at Bass Pro.    I called in a pair of Shovelers and dropped both of them.  Well, my good hunting buddies each claimed one of my birds. Not wanting to cause a stink, I just let it go at the time.  

Now they want me to go hunting with them again.  I know it's just so they can use me to call birds and then claim the birds I kill.   I just don't want to be taken advantage of.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 6, 2015)

call the birds at first and dont shoot. When they miss you start shooting. That will breakm from sucking eggs


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 6, 2015)

Is this for real


----------



## mattech (Jan 6, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> call the birds at first and dont shoot. When they miss you start shooting. That will breakm from sucking eggs



This^^^ Or you could tell them, you will call the shots, and wait til you pull the trigger to yell take em.


----------



## chase870 (Jan 6, 2015)

You ought to let them claim the boot lips, really. If you get worried about claiming that trash you will be branded as "That Guy"


----------



## mcagle (Jan 6, 2015)

Or if it bothers you that much you could say NO and not go with them again.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 6, 2015)

chase870 said:


> You ought to let them claim the boot lips, really. If you get worried about claiming that trash you will be branded as "That Guy"



if you shoot any boot lips i will take them off your hands they make just as good of a training bird as a mallard.


----------



## strutlife (Jan 6, 2015)

Charge them a "Callers" fee.


----------



## vrooom (Jan 6, 2015)

Or you could just go. And when they "shoot" their limits have them unload their guns so you can finish up.


----------



## Barroll (Jan 6, 2015)

Wait......so you want with THEM, blew your call a few times, killed a couple birds and think they are yours?  You my friend are "that guy". Congrats!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 6, 2015)

At least you were invited.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Jan 6, 2015)

Barroll said:


> Wait......so you want with THEM, blew your call a few times, killed a couple birds and think they are yours?  You my friend are "that guy". Congrats!



No, I didn't just blow my call a few times.  I blew it a lot and loud and proud.  I'm prob one of the best meat callers there is.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 6, 2015)

I wish I had a friend like you.Callem & shootem for me. Congrads for being a sportsman.


----------



## mattech (Jan 6, 2015)

Sounds like a little jealousy of your buddies shooting skills.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 7, 2015)

I would just let them have the birds, they probably killed them anyway.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 7, 2015)

Sooo how many trophies do you have for being such an awesome meat caller?


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Jan 7, 2015)

This is your answer! Now go and show them who is killing the birds.

http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...il/Waterfowl-Loads/prod999901368583/cat100373

Good Luck and try to have fun.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Jan 7, 2015)

mattech said:


> Sounds like a little jealousy of your buddies shooting skills.



I saw one of them miss a coot.  How do you miss a coot?


----------



## andyparm (Jan 7, 2015)

The Horned Toad said:


> I saw one of them miss a coot.  How do you miss a coot?



Since most coots are swimming rather than flying I'll say this: The Sitting Hen shot is one of the most difficult shots there is. Something about that bird just sitting there makes me miss...maybe I need to take up turkey hunting to get some practice in the off season


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jan 7, 2015)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9179134&highlight=#post9179134


based on your prievious post.
are you really sure you hit those birds?.....


----------



## mattech (Jan 7, 2015)

The Horned Toad said:


> I saw one of them miss a coot.  How do you miss a coot?




Yea, thats pretty bad.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Jan 7, 2015)

stringmusic said:


> I would just let them have the birds, they probably killed them anyway.



Neither one of them can shoot.



emusmacker said:


> Sooo how many trophies do you have for being such an awesome meat caller?



My trophy is watching the birds work.



andyparm said:


> Since most coots are swimming rather than flying I'll say this: The Sitting Hen shot is one of the most difficult shots there is. Something about that bird just sitting there makes me miss...maybe I need to take up turkey hunting to get some practice in the off season



This one was flying and was low and close.



bander_TC50 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9179134&highlight=#post9179134
> 
> 
> based on your prievious post.
> are you really sure you hit those birds?.....



Yep they were right on the end of gun barrel trying to lite.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Jan 7, 2015)

I was hunting with a fella a few weeks back and a group of birds came in.... He shot first, missed, and I quickly followed up with a shot and hit the bird......  I get out of the blind and go retrieve the bird and he says "oh thanks for grabbing my duck for me...." I just smiled and said "no problem, bud"


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 7, 2015)

The Horned Toad said:


> No, I didn't just blow my call a few times.  I blew it a lot and loud and proud.  I'm prob one of the best meat callers there is.



The best one you know anyhow......

My Padnas can claim all they want cause when its time to bag em up there all split evenly among us anyhow.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Jan 7, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> The best one you know anyhow......
> 
> My Padnas can claim all they want cause when its time to bag em up there all split evenly among us anyhow.



Say you got one with a band, y'all going to take turns holding it?


----------



## waistdeep (Jan 7, 2015)

I myself don't like gang shooting, but you could call shots ,take turns or one shoot birds on the left, one on the right, one middle. but it mainly depends on who,and what kind of people your hunting with.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 7, 2015)

The Horned Toad said:


> Say you got one with a band, y'all going to take turns holding it?



 I dont sweat em whether they are banded or not.


Its like bucks n horns, you cant eat that band


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 7, 2015)

you need the unintended consequence of colored BB's


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 7, 2015)

g0nef1sshn said:


> you need the unintended consequence of colored BB's



Anyone using those colored shells?


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 7, 2015)

Sooo you hollered up some spoonies did you?  Must sho nuff be an awesome caller.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 7, 2015)

I probably would said I shot them also, then held a paper rock scissor tourny to see who takes them home. Who ever wins a duck gets the shot braggin rights. 

If I knew it was my shots, i would like to think Id let it roll off for that hunt. If it continued at future hunts then it would become an issue. 

Last weekend hunting with three people we had 6 decoy in. 1 was dropped. I said to them I dont know what yall were aiming at, but i am pretty sure I aimed at that one. They each said they aimed at different birds. No argument there. It wouldnt have mattered anyway. I know me and dad will shoot at the same duck. Usually we know whos hits it because weve hunted so long together that we usually rotates shots without thinking. if one clips it the other finishes it. Kind of cool how it works with out thinking too much about it.


----------



## welderguy (Jan 7, 2015)

bander_TC50 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9179134&highlight=#post9179134
> 
> 
> based on your prievious post.
> are you really sure you hit those birds?.....



WHOA!!! Horntoad YOU GO THROUGH A BOX OF SHELLS AND ONLY KILL 2 OR 3 BIRDS!!!!  1) either you're skybusting or 2) you're half blind or 3) you're just an incredibly horrible shot.sorry dude.reality.


----------



## mattech (Jan 7, 2015)

How many shells per bird is considered average.


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 7, 2015)

swampstalker24 said:


> I was hunting with a fella a few weeks back and a group of birds came in.... He shot first, missed, and I quickly followed up with a shot and hit the bird......  I get out of the blind and go retrieve the bird and he says "oh thanks for grabbing my duck for me...." I just smiled and said "no problem, bud"



Yeap, just relax, go with the flow and have a good time.  If i needed the meat I would go to Publix's.


----------



## pharris100 (Jan 7, 2015)

If you're the one calling I think it's reasonable that you call the shot and sit in the middle. That should eliminate most issues in the future. If it continues to get under your skin don't go with them anymore. But I'd say letting them keep 2 spoonies is worth a hunting invite any day of the week.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Shoot according to where your sitting.


----------



## andyparm (Jan 8, 2015)

mattech said:


> How many shells per bird is considered average.



You may get the 'six shots six ducks' answer from a lot of these guys, but the truth is it depends on a lot of circumstances. If you're new to the sport and still haven't figured out the line between skybusting and not skybusting then you'll probably go through a lot more shells than the guy who only takes <20yard shots. My suggestion is to figure it out quick!

If you're like me, then you will take your easy shots (close and in your face, preferably decoying) and every once and a while give those outside edge passing birds a shot (still not skybusting just reaching a little farther than normal)

Some days I can't miss and some days I can't hit. You should always be able to kill a limit of 6 birds per box of shells. If you're making ethical shots and are half decent at shooting you should have a few left over...

This may get some raised eyebrows but I generally shoot better when I'm alone. The reason is because I can take all of the choicest shots available. If you have another person or two with you, you may cut your best opportunities in half or more. Having said that, it shouldn't matter anyways if you're hunting with like minded and skilled hunters those birds will get shot by someone. 

That brings me back to the OP. Getting an invite to hunt with someone else warrants a certain amount of leniency towards there kill claims. Even if it continues to happen, if they have the birds deal with it!! From your previous thread posted above it sounds like you're a pretty bad shot anyways so who knows who killed those birds. For all I know it was me who made the shot!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 8, 2015)

I don't get in a snit either way.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 8, 2015)

krazybronco2 said:


> if you shoot any boot lips i will take them off your hands they make just as good of a training bird as a mallard.



They get all mushy and don't last near as long, but they get shot and stored for future use out of our blinds


----------



## mattech (Jan 9, 2015)

What was the outcome?


----------



## The Horned Toad (Jan 9, 2015)

mattech said:


> What was the outcome?



I'm going to take everybody's advise from this thread and tell them they are egg suckers when they pick me up tomorrow morning to go hunting.


----------



## mattech (Jan 9, 2015)

The Horned Toad said:


> I'm going to take everybody's advise from this thread and tell them they are egg suckers when they pick me up tomorrow morning to go hunting.



That's what I would do too.


----------



## Hunteradams (Jan 9, 2015)

mattech said:


> How many shells per bird is considered average.



If you shoot 25 percent, that would be 24 shells for 6 birds. Make reasonable shots. I wish the would put a one box restriction on all public land.


----------



## mattech (Jan 9, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> If you shoot 25 percent, that would be 24 shells for 6 birds. Make reasonable shots. I wish the would put a one box restriction on all public land.



No joking at all, sounds like I'm way below average.


----------



## Uptonongood (Jan 9, 2015)

How do you prove they DIDN'T shoot the birds?  I've been in that situation, I chose to pick better hunting friends.  The only time I enjoyed that type of "I got that one, too!" was a 12 year old kid we took with us. His previous experience was scrapping a bird here or there off a pond near his home. By the end of the day we had three limits (21 ducks), he claimed a great majority of them.  Here was the best part, we'd have birds working us, they'd drop lower, and I notice the steel frame blind we're hunting in is shaking, I mean really shaking.  What the heck?  I look over at this kid and he was so excited with having his first experience of decoying, in-your-face ducks, he almost peed his waders.  When we drove him home to drop him off we asked him how many of the ducks he wanted.  He asked if he could have all of them so we gave them to him.  His mother was there and, well, she knew her kid was in good hands.  They cleaned and ate everyone of them, too.  

That kid is now an expert at calling, decoying and killing ducks and geese.  He phoned me the other day to chat and he told me that was the best hunt he's ever been on.  I told him it was my favorite hunt, too.  Sometimes there is greater good than who-shot-what.

In your case, I'd find more comparable hunting buddies.


----------



## mattech (Jan 9, 2015)

Uptonongood said:


> How do you prove they DIDN'T shoot the birds?  I've been in that situation, I chose to pick better hunting friends.  The only time I enjoyed that type of "I got that one, too!" was a 12 year old kid we took with us. His previous experience was scrapping a bird here or there off a pond near his home. By the end of the day we had three limits (21 ducks), he claimed a great majority of them.  Here was the best part, we'd have birds working us, they'd drop lower, and I notice the steel frame blind we're hunting in is shaking, I mean really shaking.  What the heck?  I look over at this kid and he was so excited with having his first experience of decoying, in-your-face ducks, he almost peed his waders.  When we drove him home to drop him off we asked him how many of the ducks he wanted.  He asked if he could have all of them so we gave them to him.  His mother was there and, well, she knew her kid was in good hands.  They cleaned and ate everyone of them, too.
> 
> That kid is now an expert at calling, decoying and killing ducks and geese.  He phoned me the other day to chat and he told me that was the best hunt he's ever been on.  I told him it was my favorite hunt, too.  Sometimes there is greater good than who-shot-what.
> 
> In your case, I'd find more comparable hunting buddies.




That's what its all about.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Jan 9, 2015)

Uptonongood said:


> How do you prove they DIDN'T shoot the birds?  I've been in that situation, I chose to pick better hunting friends.  The only time I enjoyed that type of "I got that one, too!" was a 12 year old kid we took with us. His previous experience was scrapping a bird here or there off a pond near his home. By the end of the day we had three limits (21 ducks), he claimed a great majority of them.  Here was the best part, we'd have birds working us, they'd drop lower, and I notice the steel frame blind we're hunting in is shaking, I mean really shaking.  What the heck?  I look over at this kid and he was so excited with having his first experience of decoying, in-your-face ducks, he almost peed his waders.  When we drove him home to drop him off we asked him how many of the ducks he wanted.  *He asked if he could have all of them so we gave them to him.  *His mother was there and, well, she knew her kid was in good hands.  They cleaned and ate everyone of them, too.
> 
> That kid is now an expert at calling, decoying and killing ducks and geese.  He phoned me the other day to chat and he told me that was the best hunt he's ever been on.  I told him it was my favorite hunt, too.  Sometimes there is greater good than who-shot-what.
> 
> In your case, I'd find more comparable hunting buddies.



Not trying to take away from your post, but in the eyes of a game warden, could that be considered over the possession limit??


----------



## Booner Killa (Jan 9, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Is this for real



I agree....so this is what the water fowl forum has come to. This thread sums it up nicely!!!


----------



## mattech (Jan 10, 2015)

The Horned Toad said:


> I'm going to take everybody's advise from this thread and tell them they are egg suckers when they pick me up tomorrow morning to go hunting.




Did you do it?


----------



## Uptonongood (Jan 10, 2015)

swampstalker24 said:


> Not trying to take away from your post, but in the eyes of a game warden, could that be considered over the possession limit??



If you mean that we gave him all of the birds? Maybe. If a LEO carried a heavy badge and wanted to try to pin it to us,  I would have appeared in court on that one and I don't think the judge would have ruled against us.

I worked with federal and state LE types several times, not one of them would have said a thing in that situation.  They would look at "intent" I think.  Given the same set of circumstances I'd do it all over again.


----------

